# Baroque period song for high baritone



## passionatesinger (Jan 15, 2018)

Except the songs from 26 Italian songs,
I would like to if there's any baroque song for a young high baritone.

It's because most of the oratorio are for bass voice which is too low for a young high baritone to sing 

Any languages will do 

Thanks


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

passionatesinger said:


> Except the songs from 26 Italian songs,
> I would like to if there's any baroque song for a young high baritone.
> 
> It's because most of the oratorio are for bass voice which is too low for a young high baritone to sing
> ...


https://www.sheetmusicplus.com/instruments/baritone-voice/baroque-period/900105+700045
Perhaps this can help you any further.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Quite a few of the Händel opera arias are within high baritone range. There is a good Bärenreiter anthology of 24 such which I have. A lot of them, not all, require some coloratura facility, but in any case they are good practice for the flexibility a young high baritone should have anyway.

I wouldn't let the "bass voice" label throw you too much, as music of the Baroque period (and Classical period) did not normally distinguish between bass and baritone voices. The Messiah aria "The trumpet shall sound" goes only from low A to high E, well within either range. Other oratorio arias suited for baritone are "See! The raging flames arise" from Joshua and "Behold the monstrous human beast" from Belshazzar.


----------

